# Adopting via rspca



## LilyJ953 (Oct 28, 2021)

We have a male dog who is unneutered. 

We are adopting a male puppy via the rspca and have read their rehoming policy is to not re home same species of un neutered animals. 

my question is do they contact our vets to find out if he isn't neutered or just when they come for a home visit?


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

I don’t think they have an issue with rehoming where there’s an unneutered dog of the same sex…do they? Either way, I am sure they don’t contact vets to confirm (my wife works in a vets and has never had such an approach), but if it’s an issue it will come out in the home visit. Be honest, though (not that it’s easy to pass off an unneutered dog as neutered!). You will be signing a contract and there’s no point in trying to pull the wool over their eyes.
The other thing to consider is, how well will the two dogs get on? Have they met, yet? You’d be wise to introduce them on neutral territory (ie, away from your house and garden). As friendly as you might think your dog is, he may well not take kindly to a strange dog walking into ‘his’ house. Similarly, the rescue dog will most likely be very anxious. It can be tricky.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im not sure about the RSPCA but there are Rescues that insist the other dogs in the household are neutered before you adopt. .


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum.

It's fairly standard policy with the majority of rescues to require resident animals to be neutered.

It's not necessarily a rule I agree with, but it's understandable given the number of people who have 'accidental' litters.


----------



## LilyJ953 (Oct 28, 2021)

Ian246 said:


> I don't think they have an issue with rehoming where there's an unneutered dog of the same sex…do they? Either way, I am sure they don't contact vets to confirm (my wife works in a vets and has never had such an approach), but if it's an issue it will come out in the home visit. Be honest, though (not that it's easy to pass off an unneutered dog as neutered!). You will be signing a contract and there's no point in trying to pull the wool over their eyes.
> The other thing to consider is, how well will the two dogs get on? Have they met, yet? You'd be wise to introduce them on neutral territory (ie, away from your house and garden). As friendly as you might think your dog is, he may well not take kindly to a strange dog walking into 'his' house. Similarly, the rescue dog will most likely be very anxious. It can be tricky.


The puppy is actually going to be 8 weeks when we get him so no introductions yet!


----------



## LilyJ953 (Oct 28, 2021)

simplysardonic said:


> Hi & welcome to the forum.
> 
> It's fairly standard policy with the majority of rescues to require resident animals to be neutered.
> 
> It's not necessarily a rule I agree with, but it's understandable given the number of people who have 'accidental' litters.


That's my issue our vets have said there's no medical reason to neuter our boy he is a health weight great temperment and in great health and we don't want to compromise any of that with a unessecary procedure!


----------



## LilyJ953 (Oct 28, 2021)

LilyJ953 said:


> The puppy is actually going to be 8 weeks when we get him so no introductions yet!


This is good to know though, of course we will be honest but hoping they won't say we can't adopt him if that's the case! 
Our boy doesn't mate and isn't going to ever be used for breed, our vets have said there's no need to neuter


----------



## LilyJ953 (Oct 28, 2021)

simplysardonic said:


> Hi & welcome to the forum.
> 
> It's fairly standard policy with the majority of rescues to require resident animals to be neutered.
> 
> It's not necessarily a rule I agree with, but it's understandable given the number of people who have 'accidental' litters.


thanks! I think my issue is our boy is healthy weight and great temperment so don't want to cause any issues with a procedure that doesn't need to be done. We only have male dogs (our current is male) and the pup we will be adopting is male too!! So litters won't be an issue!


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

This is why I am not a fan of the RSPCA. While neutering is necessary for certain species, it is certainly not safe for others. I will make reference to chinchillas in particular. Neutering, simply to house two same sex chinchillas together is ludicrous and will not in any way alter the fact of wether they bond or not. Neutering is not something that I would even consider ref a chinchilla, unless life were in danger.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

LilyJ953 said:


> That's my issue our vets have said there's no medical reason to neuter our boy he is a health weight great temperment and in great health and we don't want to compromise any of that with a unessecary procedure!


Oh I totally agree, it's unfortunate that rescues feel they have to put blanket rules in place when there are plenty of excellent homes that won't be considered based on the resident's neuter status, but it is what it is.

My bitch was required to be spayed at 6 months by the rescue, but as I'm concerned with the effects of early desexing of dogs I held off until after her first season.


----------



## LilyJ953 (Oct 28, 2021)

Yes, I feel it sh


Tiggers said:


> This is why I am not a fan of the RSPCA. While neutering is necessary for certain species, it is certainly not safe for others. I will make reference to chinchillas in particular. Neutering, simply to house two same sex chinchillas together is ludicrous and will not in any way alter the fact of wether they bond or not. Neutering is not something that I would even consider ref a chinchilla, unless life were in danger.


yes I feel it should be done on a case by case basis!


----------



## LilyJ953 (Oct 28, 2021)

I t


simplysardonic said:


> Oh I totally agree, it's unfortunate that rescues feel they have to put blanket rules in place when there are plenty of excellent homes that won't be considered based on the resident's neuter status, but it is what it is.
> 
> My bitch was required to be spayed at 6 months by the rescue, but as I'm concerned with the effects of early desexing of dogs I held off until after her first season.


i totally agree!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Tiggers said:


> This is why I am not a fan of the RSPCA. While neutering is necessary for certain species, it is certainly not safe for others. I will make reference to chinchillas in particular. Neutering, simply to house two same sex chinchillas together is ludicrous and will not in any way alter the fact of wether they bond or not. Neutering is not something that I would even consider ref a chinchilla, unless life were in danger.


I'm surprised they'd neuter chins, I can understand rabbits & sometimes guinea pig boars if going to a home with multiple sows, but it's an unnecessary risk in small rodents.


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

LilyJ953 said:


> Yes, I feel it sh
> 
> yes I feel it should be done on a case by case basis!


I think the problem - perhaps - is that the home checkers are often volunteers, and all these rehoming charities need to keep it black and white (and cover themselves for potential problems). In the case of neutering though (and I have to assume my original assumption was incorrect) it's a bit mad to insist on the neutering of a same sex dog, in my view.
If nothing else there should be the opportunity to discuss the arrangement.


----------



## LilyJ953 (Oct 28, 2021)

Ian246 said:


> I think the problem - perhaps - is that the home checkers are often volunteers, and all these rehoming charities need to keep it black and white (and cover themselves for potential problems). In the case of neutering though (and I have to assume my original assumption was incorrect) it's a bit mad to insist on the neutering of a same sex dog, in my view.
> If nothing else there should be the opportunity to discuss the arrangement.


I agree, our situation is the mother of our pup was rescued from a puppy farm and she gave birth at the foster home!

We haven't actually had any contact with any one from the rspca yet (should be in a few weeks) the person doing our home check is the foster parent who seems to have said we are fine already as she has allowed us to pick the pup we want!


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

Ah, ok. May be the answer is to wait and see….?


----------



## LilyJ953 (Oct 28, 2021)

Ian246 said:


> Ah, ok. May be the answer is to wait and see….?


maybe it is! Perhaps even a letter from our vet stating our dog is a healthy weight ect would be of benefit! Really don't see the point in uneseccary procedures!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

LilyJ953 said:


> The puppy is actually going to be 8 weeks when we get him so no introductions yet!


Rescues now neuter all male and female dogs before rehoming , perhaps they were worried because they weren't able to do this with your pup. Its difficult for them because they go on past experiences . Its not personal . Often people promise to get their dog , cat rabbit neutered but people don't and they end up with puppies , kittens and baby bunnies being handed back to them or people letting their bitch have one litter . I know this I used to volunteer at the local RSPCA years ago , it was so frustrating .


----------



## LilyJ953 (Oct 28, 2021)

kimthecat said:


> Rescues now neuter all male and female dogs before rehoming , perhaps they were worried because they weren't able to do this with your pup. Its difficult for them because they go on past experiences . Its not personal . Often people promise to get their dog , cat rabbit neutered but people don't and they end up with puppies , kittens and baby bunnies being handed back to them or people letting their bitch have one litter . I know this I used to volunteer at the local RSPCA years ago , it was so frustrating .


which I full understand if I were to have a unspayed bitch but I don't...I have a male and am adopting a male!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

LilyJ953 said:


> which I full understand if I were to have a unspayed bitch but I don't...I have a male and am adopting a male!


Yes , rather odd.!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

kimthecat said:


> Rescues now neuter all male and female dogs before rehoming , perhaps they were worried because they weren't able to do this with your pup. Its difficult for them because they go on past experiences . Its not personal . Often people promise to get their dog , cat rabbit neutered but people don't and they end up with puppies , kittens and baby bunnies being handed back to them or people letting their bitch have one litter . I know this I used to volunteer at the local RSPCA years ago , it was so frustrating .


Not all of them. They're free to make their own policies, and if a bitch in season is handed in, or goes into season soon after arrival, they won't necessarily have the resources to keep them for 3 - 4 months until they can be spayed and recover before putting them into a home.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> Not all of them. They're free to make their own policies, and if a bitch in season is handed in, or goes into season soon after arrival, they won't necessarily have the resources to keep them for 3 - 4 months until they can be spayed and recover before putting them into a home.


Good point.


----------

